# AQHA Stallion Critique



## phoenmoon (Jan 6, 2013)

What do you think of him for breeding?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Now, to me, THAT is a stallion worth breeding to. I'm hard-pressed to really find anything negative about him. I would like to see him standing completely square without the distracting background.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Not to sound picky but there is something odd with his right hock, out of the plum line but his left one is within the plum line.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, even with only those two pictures he is GORGEOUS. Can I just steal him please? I'm with drafty I would really love to see some bigger pictures, with him squared up and more angles!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

goneriding said:


> Not to sound picky but there is something odd with his right hock, out of the plum line but his left one is within the plum line.


All I'm seeing is that he's not standing absolutely square, but rather his hind legs are stretched a little. Not camped out, but like he was taking a step and hadn't come to square (not sure if that makes sense).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

His left is stretched out and his right is more in/squared which his hock should not be so out of line.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I see what you are talking about in the rear view photo. Maybe it's just how is pivoting of that right rear foot? 
He is quite delicious.


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

he is gorgeous!!♥ hes not only a beautiful colour (..buckskins are my favorite^^) but he is also put together nicely! would deff like to see more pictures of him squared up & from diff angles...whats his pedigree like?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Who is he? Would like to see a head shot.....and his pedigree


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I want to see that face. I like his build a lot, would love to see real conformation shots of him. What's his pedigree look like?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Honestly, without better pictures, I wouldn't know whether I'd consider him breeding worthy or not. His shoulder is too straight for my taste, but his front legs look perfect from the sides. I'm not sure about his entire hind end. I don't know whether it's just his wonky stance, but his croup appears rather steep, his hocks look like they might be rather straight, and he may well be bandy legged on the back.

But, again, it may just be the way he's standing. I would want several pictures from each angle that were better quality, and I would want to scrutinize his pedigree before I did anything.


----------



## phoenmoon (Jan 6, 2013)

He is wet from rain and it was dark out but here are a few more pictures. He really is a funny stallion, I can walk him through a field of mares in heat no problem but ask him to square up and he turns into an Irish step dancer


----------



## phoenmoon (Jan 6, 2013)

His show name is Skips Sure Silver can be seen here:
Skips Sure Silver Quarter Horse

and he is NN


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, he's not bandy legged as I feared, but he is still straight through the shoulder, his croup is a little steep, and his hocks are rather straight. His front legs are perfect, but that's the only thing.

Don't take offense to this, but all in all, he's not a stallion that I would breed to. His conformation isn't what I would look for in a stud (it's not bad, but not as good as a stud should be IMHO) and his bloodlines are not anything special to me.

Unless he proved himself as something _stellar _in some performance discipline, then I wouldn't look twice at him.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

this is an example of a bwo legged horse behind. Toes pointing straight forward mean the leg bows at the hock.. and these CLEARLY do that. A little toe out behind means the leg can work as a spiral(like a spring, folks) as it was designed to and the stifle clears the belly.

This horse has a steepish shoulder, and a dip behind his withers. 

This horse would be a nice gelding unless I saw him in person and these poor photos are way off. 

BTW if you have a stallion.. a word to the wise.. NEVER post any photo of him that is not the very best.. and these are pretty bad.

Looked at the second set of photos. Thankfully he is NOT as bow legged as the first photos. He is straight in front.. but his hocks are high and his point of shoulder is low and the angle of his humerus is also low. He is OK. Not great, just OK. That to me says "snip snip" unless he has done something really good.. like won money as a top cutting horse etc. etc.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I think he would make a lovely gelding. I also like to think of it this way- if he were a plain sorrel would he still be a stallion? I'd say probably not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

Would I breed a mare to this stallion? (Let's forget that I don't have a mare, nor the money.)
I couldn't possibly tell you without seeing him MOVE.
He's kinda got a purty color.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Meh, I'd give him a miss, just something funny about him, I agree with what smrobs said, not the kind of horse I'd be sinking money into to be a stud. He'd probably make a good solid work horse if he has the brain for it but not what I'd be breading from. He reminds me of a row-boat for some reason.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I think he would make an amazing gelding. He is a handsome boy but he doesn't call to me as a stud.


----------

